# ein Rechner - mehrere BrowserFenster



## MQue (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

wie könnte man realisieren, dass man trotz eingeschalteter Cookies trotzdem n (z.B.: 5) Sessions am Server für n (5) Browserfenster am Client hat.

Gibts in diese Richtung wirklich keine Lösung?
encodeURL funktioniert ja nur, wenn die Cookies ausgeschalten sind, das ist aber dem User nicht zumutbar, jedesmal die Cookies auszuschalten.

Vielen dank für Antworten,
lg


----------



## faetzminator (27. Aug 2009)

immer noch eine ID per GET/POST mitschicken?


----------



## MQue (28. Aug 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> immer noch eine ID per GET/POST mitschicken?



So ganz kann ich es nicht glauben, dass es für solche Fälle noch keine Lösung gibt,
Mir ist klar, dass das eine vom Standard abweichende Verhaltensweise ist, dann wird wohl nichts anderes überbleiben, als das mit dem ID- Mitschicken.


----------



## faetzminator (28. Aug 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man ja einstellen können, dass die Session ID immer per GET mitgeschickt wird. Aber wie handelst du dann ein neues Fenster? Wenn die Session plötzlich nicht mehr in der URL ist (z.B. wenn ein neues Fenster geöffnet wird), machst du eine neue auf? Was, wenn durch dieses Verhalten Sessiondaten verloren gehen? Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, ist die Situation doch nicht so einfach zu lösen.


----------

